# Eigenen TeamSpeak / Gameserver bauen



## L0b012 (13. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

ein paar Kollegen und ich sind aktuell am überlegen, da wir momentan durch eine "Aufrüstwelle" alte Hardware ansammeln, das wir daraus einen Rootserver basteln und darauf diverse Sachen laufen lassen:

- TS3 Server
- Garry´s Mod (TTT)
- CSS
- CS:GO
- Minecraft

Denkt Ihr, das es realistisch wäre, das Ganze zeitgleich laufen zu lassen bzw. wie stark müsste der Server denn sein um zumindest den TS und 2 Gameserver laufen lassen zu können?

Sind da leider echt raus und haben keine Ahnung, wieviel Power das hosten der Server braucht.

Wisst Ihr zufällig, wieviel Upload die Server so bräuchten um alles bzw. zumindest teilweise laufen lassen zu können?


Gruß
Markus


----------

